# Worth joining MCPS as a freelance composer?



## submergedtapes (Jan 3, 2023)

Finally getting around to joining PRS this year as I'm looking to start writing for libraries and starting to get enough traction in my other work to make it worthwhile. Is it also worth my while to join MCPS? I'm still a little confused as to the distinction between their role wrt streaming etc.


----------

